# Dancing Pumpkin



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I LOVE THAT PUMPKIN!!! I'm gonna take him home and name him 'George'!
lol




The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## MsBubo (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello, for some reason my computer cant find server www.hellocrazy.com? I tried w/different browsers, with same results. How u can make it appear?[?]


----------

